# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Sparky, large, friendly robot, Fool’s Paradise, Exeter, Devon, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Fool’s Paradise

----------


## Airicist

Sparky the Robot 2011 for Fool's Paradise 

Uploaded on Feb 25, 2011




> Large friendly robot which appears to be "alive" made from recycled stuff. Sparky is at Manchester City football ground and Exeter city centre in these clips.

----------


## Airicist

Half Human Theatre - Sparky the Robot (Dec 2013)
January 15, 2014




> A genuine robot with no human parts and tons of personality. At two metres tall, he talks, dances, plays music, squirts water and causes a sensation wherever he goes. Sparky is fully illuminated at night and is made from a fascinating array of recycled materials.
> Sparky is made of... a plant pot, boat navigation rudder, sandpit cover, fruit dish, microphone stand, welding mask, tricycle mudguards, CDs, guttering pipes, plant sprayer, bicycle wheel, funnel, a hoover, electric window motors, electric wheelchair motors and bass drum tension rods. Set on a recycled wheelchair base, he is controlled with a state-of-the-art digital remote control system, illuminated by a range of LED lights and decorated in silver, gold and blue.
> Sparky is just right for environmental or futuristically themed events and is also popular at Christmas as he is the ultimate giant version of our favourite toy. His sparkling blue and gold d?cor is fully illuminated with hundreds of twinkling lights making him especially suitable for evening performances. He loves parades and can cover a considerable distance if required.
> Magical and astonishing visual interaction, this mobile installation engages all children and presents a puzzle for adults. Why? Who? And how does he work?
> Sparky is also available as a double act with his younger, yet larger, colleague Albot the robot. With Albot he likes to perform a robot ballet duo performances as well as walkabout.

----------


## Airicist

Half Human Theatre - Sparky the Robot
March 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Sparky the movie final cut
April 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sparky the Robot
August 11, 2016

----------

